# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  The Cliff Resort & Residences Mũi Né Khuyến Mãi

## truongleo24

Từ sau hiện tượng thiên nhiên kì thú, nhật thực toàn phần năm 1995, vẻ đẹp hoang sơ và quyến rũ của vùng đất Phan Thiết được khám phá. Thiên nhiên thơ mộng với nắng vàng, biển xanh, cát trắng cùng nét văn hóa đậm đà bản sắc và những con người mến khách ở nơi đây đã tạo nên một điểm du lịch và nghỉ dưỡng biển lý tưởng để mỗi khi nhắc đến Phan Thiết, người ta lại nghĩ ngay đến một “thủ đô resort” với chất lượng dịch vụ đẳng cấp.

*The Cliff Resort & Residences Resort - 4 sao* là khu nghỉ dưỡng rộng 3 hecta nằm ngay vị trí đầu tiên của trục đường đi vào thủ đô resort Mũi Né. Sở hữu địa hình độc đáo: cứng cáp và mạnh mẽ, The Cliff vươn mình trên triền đá, dốc thoai thoải dần về phía biển. Vì vậy hầu hết các phòng, căn hộ và biệt thự tại đây đều có thể nhìn thấy biển ở mọi vị trí và tận hưởng không gian khoáng đãng của biển Đông xanh ngắt.






*The Cliff Resort* hội tụ đầy đủ các yếu tố: Tận dụng được lợi thế của địa hình dốc đá với cảnh quang thiên nhiên độc đáo, thiết kế nội thất được chăm chút tỉ mỉ trong từng chi tiết, đáp ứng sự tiện nghi nghỉ dưỡng hoàn hảo với kiến trúc hiện đại và hầu hết các phòng đều hướng biển.

Với mong muốn đem lại sự hài lòng cho quý khách, The Cliff Resort luôn nỗ lực không ngừng để vươn đến sự hoàn thiện trong từng dịch vụ và tiện nghi. Nội thất cao cấp, sử dụng các vật liệu thân thiện với môi trường, đầy đủ các tiện ích như: Mini bar, hộp an toàn, TV 3D Smart LED, truyền hình cáp, máy điều hòa nhiệt độ, máy sấy tóc, miễn phí wi-fi, miễn phí trà, cà phê, nước suối… sẽ giúp chuyến nghỉ dưỡng của bạn thêm phần thú vị.

Phòng Azul có 02 dạng :
*Azul Sea View* có diện tích 45m2, gồm 1 giường đôi hoặc 2 giường đơn. Tầm nhìn 65% hướng biển . Một số phòng có bồn tắm nằm.
*Azul Panoramic Sea View* với diện tích 45m2, gồm 1 giường đôi hoặc 2 giường đơn, với hướng nhìn ra biển. Có một số phòng có bồn tắm nằm.





*
Verde Garden View* có diện tích 72m2, gồm 1 giường đôi với hướng nhìn ra vườn.





*
Bungalow Sea View* có diện tích  72m2, gồm 1 giường King, tầm nhìn hướng biển.





*
Terra Ocean View* có 02 dạng  01 hoặc  02 bed room có  diện tích 142m2 đến 180m2 tầm nhìn hướng biển




*
Penthouse Luxury*  có diện tích 106m2 bao gồm 1 giường King, hướng biển.




Ngoài ra* The Cliff Resort & Residences* còn có 5 villa 3 phòng ngủ sang trọng có diện tích từ 400m2-600m2 với phòng khách, phòng ăn, nhà bếp và hồ bơi riêng. Có thể nói đây là những căn villa nằm sát biển nhất tại Mũi Né, chỉ cách biển có vài bước chân.





Bên cạnh đó, *The Cliff* còn mang đến những dịch vụ khác như phòng họp 200 người với các trang thiết bị hiện đại, dịch vụ Zest Spa cao cấp ngay sát bờ biển, nơi bạn để lại những căng thẳng sau lưng và tận hưởng chính mình bằng sự phục vụ khéo léo của các nhân viên lành nghề và âm thanh của sóng biển. Thanh thản tâm trí, tươi mới tinh thần chỉ là sự khởi đầu của hành trình thư giãn.



Điểm mạnh của *The Cliff* có thể nói đó là *nhà hàng Vista được quản lý bởi thương hiệu Hoàng Yến*nổi tiếng đem đến một chất lượng ẩm thực đã được khẳng định. Các nguồn hải sản tươi ngon tại vùng biển Mũi Né qua đôi bàn tay khéo léo, chuyên nghiệp của đầu bếp tại đây sẽ đem lại một trải nghiệm ẩm thực không thể nào quên dành cho những ai yêu hương vị của biển.




Cuối cùng, các dịch vụ giải trí tại đây cũng rất đa dạng như *rạp chiếu phim mini dành cho 20 người, 2 phòng karaoke, thư viện, phòng tập thể dục, bida, 2 hồ bơi chung với diện tích mặt nước là 1164m2, hồ bơi dành cho trẻ em*… cùng các môn thể thao trên biển như lướt ván, lướt ván diều, thuyền buồm…


















Đến với *The Cliff* để quên đi những mệt mỏi, bề bộn thường ngày và hòa mình với nắng gió. *The Cliff Resort* chắc chắn sẽ để lại những kỷ niệm khó quên trong lòng du khách đặc biệt là các kỳ nghỉ gia đình, hội họp công ty hoặc cá nhân nghỉ dưỡng với đầy đủ tiện ích của căn hộ hướng biển, nhà hàng và dịch vụ Spa cao cấp.



------------------------------------

*Giá gốc
3.630.000 vnđ*

*Giá Khuyến Mãi
1.670.000 vnđ 

**Giá khuyến mãi bao gồm*

• 01 đêm nghỉ tại The Cliff Resort.


• Ăn sáng cho 02 khách.


• Nước suối trong phòng miễn phí.


• Nước uống & trái cây chào đón khách miễn phí.


• Sử dụng hồ bơi, wifi, phòng tập thể dục, bi-da miễn phí.


• Thuế và phí phục vụ


*Cách đặt & sử dụng Choupon*

Bước 1: Đăng kí mua Choupons trên website chudu24 tại địa chỉ:http://choupon.chudu24.com


Bước 2: Chudu24 điện thoại cho bạn xác nhận đơn hàng.


Bước 3: Bạn thanh toán cho Chudu24 (chuyển khoản, ATM, tiền mặt tại văn phòng, thu tiền tận nhà trong trung tâm Hà Nội - HCM, thẻ tín dụng + thẻ nội địa)


Bước 4: Bạn nhận Choupons qua email với Mã Số Choupons


Bước 5: Bạn cung cấp Mã Số Choupons cho Chudu24 khi có ngày đi cụ thể để Chudu24 giúp bạn đặt phòng


Bước 6: Sau khi đặt phòng thành công, Chudu24 gởi phiếu xác nhận đặt phòng tới email của bạn.


Bước 7: Bạn in phiếu xác nhận này, và mang tới khách sạn khi nhận phòng.



*Lưu ý và điều kiện*

Hạn sử dụng Choupon:

Từ ngày 02/05 - 31/05/2014 và 03/09 đến 30/09/2014. Phụ thu ngày 2+3+4/05 : 150.000/đêmGiai đoạn từ 01/06 đến 31/08/2014 : Liên hệ Chudu24 để có giá tốt nhất.Không áp dụng cho giai đọan Lễ, Tết
Cách sử dụng Choupon:

Choupon có ngày: Sử dụng như phiếu xác nhận đặt phòng truyền thống của Chudu24.Choupon trống ngày: Sau khi thanh toán thành công và nhận Choupon trống ngày, xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ Chudu24 trong khoảng thời gian còn hiệu lực của Choupon (chậm nhất là 20 ngày trước ngày hết hạn chương trình) để lựa chọn ngày cho chuyến đi và hoàn tất đặt phòng. Hết thời gian hiệu lực của Choupon, Choupon sẽ không còn giá trị sử dụng.
Trong trường hợp khách hàng không sắp xếp được ngày đi trong khoảng thời gian hiệu lực của khuyến mãi, hoặc các ngày khách muốn ở tại khách sạn đã hết loại phòng choupon hoặc phòng trống thì khách hàng có thể đổi sang loại phòng khác hay khách sạn khác, với mức phụ thu tùy thuộc từng thời điểm và từng khách sạn. Xin vui lòng đọc kỹ quy định hủy trước khi đặt Choupon trống ngày.
Quy định đổi: Mọi thay đổi về ngày đi (trong khoảng thời gian còn hiệu lực của choupon) phải được thông báo trước 15 ngày. Mỗi khách hàng được thay đổi tối đa 1 lần với choupon có ngày.
Quy định hủy: Các booking vào ngày lễ không hủy, không đổi.

Đối với choupon có ngày:

Hủy phòng trước 10 ngày trước ngày check in không bị tính phíHủy phòng trong vòng  10 ngày trước ngày check in tính phí 100% tổng booking.
Đối với choupon trống ngày: phải hủy trước ngày10/09/2014 và bị tính phí  15% tổng số choupon hủy.
Quy định thêm người:


Một trẻ dưới 11 tuổi ngủ chung với bố mẹ, phụ thu ăn sáng trẻ từ 05 đến 11 tuổi 198.000/trẻ.Trẻ em thứ 02 bắt buộc kê giường phụ. Giường phụ: phụ thu 660.000 vnd/người/đêm (bao gồm ăn sáng).Trẻ trên 12 tuổi tính như người lớn.
Qui định nhận phòng :

Check in: 14:00 PMCheck out: 12:00 PM
Khi đến nhận phòng vui lòng mang theo:

CMND hoặc PassportPhiếu xác nhận đặt phòng được xuất bởi Chudu24.

Mọi thông tin chi tiết về chương trình xin vui lòng liên hệ tổng đài dịch vụ Chudu24 1900 5454 40 / 08 3925 1055 hoặc email về info@chudu24.comđể được tư vấn.

Xem thêm: http://choupon.chudu24.com/khachsan/...esidences.html

----------

